# Pics of my new shift boot



## psteng19 (May 4, 2002)

Thanks to you guys in the other thread, I now am rid of the ugly stock rubber boot and have a nicer "leather" shift boot.
Leather is in quotes because it's synthetic leather and not the real deal.
Kinda disappointed because Redlinegoods advertises it as "genuine Italian leather" in their website.

Further disappointed because their website instructions for installation were incorrect. None of the spare parts from the stock setup they illustrated were not to be found.

As a result, I had to do a little custom work to get it installed. It's not a 100% perfect fit, but it'll do.
It looks much better than stock so I can't complain.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

looks really good I think it is time i do it to mine..good job


----------



## psteng19 (May 4, 2002)

Nismo1997 said:


> looks really good I think it is time i do it to mine..good job


Thanks, if you want, I can custom make you a boot just like the one from redline. Except it will be with genuine leather and only $20 shipped.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

psteng19 said:


> Thanks, if you want, I can custom make you a boot just like the one from redline. Except it will be with genuine leather and only $20 shipped.



will it use the stock mounting points to the boot ring?


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> will it use the stock mounting points to the boot ring?



I doubt it, i'd be surprised if his wasn't just hanging in air. If you want something to hold the boot down, the SE-R ring is the only way to go.

btw, I see you tried to get the knob off, tough little bitch isn't he. I resorted to cutting it, but almost lost my thumb in the process.


----------



## psteng19 (May 4, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> will it use the stock mounting points to the boot ring?


Just the leather boot itself and no support parts.
That's how mine came when I ordered from redlinegoods.
What's worse is that redlinegood's website says the ring/mounts come from in the old boot, but that was not true in my case.

So I had to do a lot of custom work to get it on.
I cut the top part of the old rubber boot and stitched that onto the top of new leather boot (look at where the leather folds at the top, under/behind it is the old rubber piece I cut off). The rubber top hangs onto the metal shifter via notches and friction.
It won't sag. Plus the leather is stiff enough to prop itself up.


----------



## psteng19 (May 4, 2002)

Jaralaccs said:


> I doubt it, i'd be surprised if his wasn't just hanging in air. If you want something to hold the boot down, the SE-R ring is the only way to go.
> 
> btw, I see you tried to get the knob off, tough little bitch isn't he. I resorted to cutting it, but almost lost my thumb in the process.


I searched through some old posts and used a blow dryer to melt the adhesive and then a vice grip clamped on real tight. Twisted it with a little strength and it came off.
Hence the scuff marks on the shift knob.

That was after some minutes of struggling with it with my bare hands and rubber band for more friction.


----------



## Greg200SE-R (Feb 5, 2003)

Ptseng,
I ordered the set of shift boot, handbrake boot and armrest cover from Redline goods, and it is most definitely genuine leather.
There is a note somewhere on the website that says that the package will be mailed with a label that says "Synthetic Leather," and this is to avoid some kind of postal inspection/fee or something. I don't understand it myself but sure enough my package said "synthetic."
But, the smell of leather is still emanating from all of the pieces and the shift boot is noticably thicker and stronger than my stock SE-R shift boot. They sell the real thing my friend.


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

That does look pretty good.


----------



## xLyricistx (Jul 26, 2002)

maybe I missed it or Im just tired, but where did you get the Boot Ring?


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

xLyricistx said:


> maybe I missed it or Im just tired, but where did you get the Boot Ring?


that's the plastic that's under the stock rubber pyramid


----------



## psteng19 (May 4, 2002)

Greg200SE-R said:


> Ptseng,
> I ordered the set of shift boot, handbrake boot and armrest cover from Redline goods, and it is most definitely genuine leather.
> There is a note somewhere on the website that says that the package will be mailed with a label that says "Synthetic Leather," and this is to avoid some kind of postal inspection/fee or something. I don't understand it myself but sure enough my package said "synthetic."
> But, the smell of leather is still emanating from all of the pieces and the shift boot is noticably thicker and stronger than my stock SE-R shift boot. They sell the real thing my friend.


I dunno if I buy that. That doesn't make any sense. You have a link?


----------



## Greg200SE-R (Feb 5, 2003)

psteng19 said:


> I dunno if I buy that. That doesn't make any sense. You have a link?


No, I don't have a link. Sorry, I was wrong earlier - I don't think the website mentions the 'synthetic' label. Redline informed me of the label during one of our email communications. 

I thought it was kinda funny too, but as soon as I opened the package I knew it was real leather. Can't fake the smell and quality. If you're real concerned about it, contact Redline, they'll explain the whole deal. 

I'm real happy with their products. Believe me, if Redline were selling fake leather and claiming it was real, I would have asked for a full refund right away and badmouthed them here on the forums.


----------



## eric96ser (Apr 30, 2002)

psteng19 said:


> Further disappointed because their website instructions for installation were incorrect. None of the spare parts from the stock setup they illustrated were not to be found.


The instructions are not wrong. They show how to install the boot if you have an SE-R boot to begin with. I should know, those are my pictures and write up.


----------



## Triple_T (Mar 18, 2004)

psteng19 said:


> I searched through some old posts and used a blow dryer to melt the adhesive and then a vice grip clamped on real tight. Twisted it with a little strength and it came off.
> Hence the scuff marks on the shift knob.
> 
> That was after some minutes of struggling with it with my bare hands and rubber band for more friction.


All i did was take an old leather gardening glove put it over top, took some pliers, gripped real tight and then turned, haha and yes she is a real "bitch" to get off


----------



## pc080189 (Jun 7, 2002)

It is definetly real leather, I have had mine for well over a year. It still has the leather smell.
The instructions are correct, as long as you have the Nissan "leatherette" boot and not the "accordian" rubber boot.
Here is mine w/ my chipped up Maxima AE shift knob (waste of $30).


----------



## Bryan200sx (Jan 23, 2003)

Heres a pix of mine as well although im Auto lol 
http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/626608/2


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

alternative

http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/february03/ractive/

Although I don't use that shift knob any longer.


----------

